# How much can a goat pull?



## orcatdog (Oct 20, 2009)

I know there are so many factors such as type of wagon / cart, terrain, size of goat, etc. I've seen a single goat pull a 150-200 pound person in a cart. Is that probably reaching the max?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

as you say, it depends on a lot of factors. Rule of thumb is that one goat can pull up to double its own weight.


----------

